# With a Mirge can I activate just Sirius or do I have to have both?



## SychoBC (Jul 22, 2004)

With a Mirge can I activate just Sirius or do I have to have both XM and Sirius active? Can I cancel just XM later on if I do initially have to activate both services?


----------



## caedriver (Jun 25, 2008)

From what XM has told me, you still have to have both. They are not "truly" merged by any means yet.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

You activate only the one that supports your radio. Any more than that we need more info on what you are asking.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> You activate only the one that supports your radio. Any more than that we need more info on what you are asking.


Thats the thing the Mirge radio is the first that supports both services and if I remember right it has 2 radio id's one for xm service and one for sirius service and as a result I dont think you have to subscribe to both if you dont want to.

But if you dont you will only get the service you are subscribing to.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> Thats the thing the Mirge radio is the first that supports both services and if I remember right it has 2 radio id's one for xm service and one for sirius service and as a result I dont think you have to subscribe to both if you dont want to.
> 
> But if you dont you will only get the service you are subscribing to.


Since I constantly still hear people on the blogs complaining that you can't have Sirius and XM radios on the same account/billing statement, I wonder how they handle a radio like this?? You need two accounts???? Yuk!


----------

